# 3D animation, What ya think?



## Tommy_T (Nov 19, 2007)

Just finished my first assignment on my 3D Animation module (2nd Year). Just thought I would post it here and see what you guys think, all Cs&Cs Welcome. Enjoy...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgkL3wzKjgE


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 19, 2007)

needs more trees lol


----------



## MrKuenning (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi, I'm a mac
And I am a PC
Notice that I am more compact and flexable
Yes and...
Also knotice I dance better...
Uh HUH...
Ooo Ooo, look I have cool wigits...
Hmm..


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 19, 2007)

nice work


----------



## Jaxtaylor (Nov 19, 2007)

good job dude! keep us informed of any more!


----------



## Ducky (Nov 19, 2007)

LEET!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azotyp (Nov 19, 2007)

good work, i hoped that that little christmas tree will grow bigger than that big, after shaking


----------



## Tommy_T (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for all the positive feedback! 
BoneMonkey: I'll render out a still just for you FULL of trees 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MrKuenning: It was meant to be a kind of parody of the PC < Mac adverts
JaxTaylor: Will do
azotyp: I did think about that but I thought that the little tree would be more smug if he just looked all snazzy.


----------



## Austinz (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice, 3d Studio max?


----------



## Hit (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Tommy_T @ Nov 19 2007 said:


> Just finished my first assignment on my 3D Animation module (2nd Year). Just thought I would post it here and see what you guys think, all Cs&Cs Welcome. Enjoy...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgkL3wzKjgE


Nice, the only program i understand is Google SketchUp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tough SketchUP is VERY limited!


----------



## Tommy_T (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah its 3D Studio Max, Only one they teach at my Uni. Wouldn't mind getting my hands on Maya or XSI though. Never used SketchUp but I've heard good things about it, and you can export to Max 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 3D Studio Max isn't that hard to understand its quite easy to pick up.


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 19, 2007)

Needs sound. Not too much, maybe just the rustle of leaves as the small tree upgrades. Other than that though, it's really nice.


----------



## Elrinth (Nov 19, 2007)

pretty kewl. now show us some character design 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 do a badass future marine dude soldier with bad ass textures and beefcake armour and weaponry and... and... and stuff!!!


----------



## TLSpartan (Nov 19, 2007)

Excellent skills. Keep up the good work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do one of a bird flying. Now that would be awesome


----------

